# 08 Technical Assignment #10, Panoramic - Due May 26th.



## Battou (May 12, 2008)

Due Date: Monday May 26, 2008 (due date Not Vital but)

This is a technical assignment to photograph a Panoramic Photo. A *panorama* aims to create images with exceptionally wide field of view of a scene or space.

A *panorama* is achieved by either image stitching, using a Panoramic camera or a panoramic tripod head. _Stitched panoramas_ are the most common as they do not require specialty equipment. _Stitched panoramas_ are created by stitching multiple photos taken by rotating the camera (Best when rotated with the lens aperture blades as the pivot point) into one by slightly overlaping the field of view.


For more a how to on _Stitched panoramas_ are created Click here


As always New shots only please .


----------



## skier66 (May 12, 2008)

from my sig.

Interior BC, February 2008.







same area few years ago


----------



## thinkricky (May 29, 2008)

Nice shots. Correct me if I'm wrong. Aren't they supposed to be new shots?


----------



## Dioboleque (May 30, 2008)

No, you're not wrong... but most people don't get it and post old stuff anyway, which is ok, but the point is to get people to go out and take new photos once the assignment has been posted. :sillysmi:


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 9, 2008)

I did do these for this challenge but I was away on vacation... I hope it's ok to post late.

1.





2.





3.


----------



## Dioboleque (Jun 9, 2008)

It's ok to post late... #1 is awesome, i would luv to see storms like those... but not live near them! :sillysmi:


----------



## Dioboleque (Jun 25, 2008)

Strange weather & this assignment prompted me to try panaramas for the first time today. I opened my door and saw this going on so I only had time to grab my camera so these are handheld. This long thin cloud came from the south and swept north. I don't think I've ever seen anything quite like it before. I'm posting both the orginals and my fun little edits. They are in order of attempt. And if I've gone totally overboard, oh well... it's not like there's alot goin on in here. :sillysmi:

click for bigger

1. I screwed up the exposure on the left side of this one.





2. I screwed this one up big time.





3.





4.




5.




6.




7.




8.




9.




10.




11.




12.


----------



## Jon0807 (Jun 26, 2008)

After finding out my CS1 does panoramas, I wanted to see how it worked and viola!


----------

